# Hintergrundbildbreite angeben?



## jeanlucpicard (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Breite (oder Höhe) eines Hintergrundbildes anzugeben (100%)? Ich möchte einen Farbverlauf über die ganze Seitenbreite haben (mit definierten Farben an den Seitenrändern).
Ich möchte datei allerdings kein java-script benutzen, es sollte mit html oder css realisierbar sein.

Gruss Picard


----------



## lukasS (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, eine Idee  hätte ich.

Soweit ich dich verstanden habe, zeichnest du eine midestens ein pixel hohe/breite Linie (Grafik) mit eim Farbverlauf. Anschließend fügst das ein als Hintergrundbild ein in deinen Html - Code ein. Je nach dem ob du den Farbverlauf horizontal oder senkrecht haben willst, must du die Grafik entweder min. ein Pixel hoch oder breit machen.


```
<body background="c:\...\..\bild1.gif">
</body>
```

Lukas


----------



## jeanlucpicard (21. Oktober 2003)

*genau das habe ich vor...*


das Problem dabei ist nur:

ich habe einen Farbverlauf von weiß nach schwarz, und egal, wie groß das Fenster ist, soll am rechten Rand 'weiß' und am linken Rand 'schwarz' sein. Wenn ich ein Bild mit einer Größe von 1600x1 erstelle, dann ist der Verlauf bei allen, die eine kleinere Auflösung benutzen abgeschnitten...


----------



## lukasS (21. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal, indem du die Grafik 800 x 1 Pixel groß machst. Falls das nicht helfen sollte, müsstes du in selfHTML nachschauen. Wenn du immernoch nicht weiter kommst, könnte ich zur Not heute abend oder morgen abend auch nochmal nachschauen.

Lukas


----------



## jeanlucpicard (22. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich das Bild kleiner mache, als die Äuflösung im Browser ist, das Bild aber nicht strecke, dann geht der Farbverlauf nur über einen Teil des Bildschirmes. Egal welche Breite ich dem Image verpasse, das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

Ich hatte scheinbar schon eine Lösung... wenn man das Bild nicht als Hintergrund, sondern normal einbindet ( <img src='img.png' width='100%'> ) und das ganze in einen anderen Layer packt, dann hat man auch die Möglichkeit Text darüber zu platzieren. Allerdings kann man das ganze (scheinbar) vergessen, wenn man die Seite zu mehr als einem oder zwei Browsern kompatibel halten will. Außerdem müsste ich in meinem Fall etliche Bilder "per Hand" untereinanderpacken, da das Bild ja nicht wie bei Hintergründen üblich automatisch Wiederholt wird.

Falls ich das falsch sehe, das die Kompatibilität der <div>-Tags zu verschiedenen Browsern angeht, bitte ich um Aufklärung... vielleicht hab ich ja nur was falsch gemacht 

Gruss Picard


----------



## lukasS (22. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest vielleicht das Bild als Hintergrundbild einer Tabelle einfügen. Ich habs aber nicht ausprobiert, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob das funktioniert. Aber du müssstest dann auch über die Grafik schreiben können.

Lukas


----------



## Tim C. (22. Oktober 2003)

Das Problem ist, soweit ich mir das vorstellen kann direkt nicht zu lösen. Allerhöchtens über einen Workaround mit Javascript, der die zur verfügung stehende Bildschirmbreite ausliest und das Bild dahingehend anpasst, da relative Größenangaben bei Bildern nicht funktionieren.

Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Als klassisches BG Bild einbinden geht nicht (aus den von dir genannten Gründen) und  der Rest ist irgendwie auch Murks.


----------



## GoLLuM (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *....da relative Größenangaben bei Bildern nicht funktionieren....*



das stimmt so leider nich ganz. du kannst sehr wohl relative angaben bei bildern machen, aber eben leider nciht, wenn mans als hintergrund bei einer seite oder tabelle benutzt  im normalen

```
<img src="..">
```
kannste schon höhe und breite in prozent angeben.

bei deinem problem, jean, hilft echt nur sone lösung wie thomas sie beschrieben hat. oder man lässt eine hintergrund-datei von PHP generieren. was aber mener meinng nach VIIEEEEEEEEEEEL zu umständlich ist.


----------

